# Is it possible for Citrucel to actually make C worse?



## JK (Oct 26, 2000)

I have IBS C/D, but the C part is why I'm here. I have been taking Citrucel twice a day for about 2 weeks now. I SWEAR, I am more constipated now than I was before I started taking it!! I know that it is also used to "bulk" stool, and I'm wondering if it's possible for some people to have worse C while taking it? I thought it was supposed to help you go?? Is Metamucil designed differently? Thanks in advance,JK


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

JK,Are you drinking lots of water with it and throughout the day? 80 oz. of water a day or more is important.Citrucel does not work for me and also gives me a headache---not sure why---might be the added coloring or something. All I know is that it is not enough for me. I use Metamucil and it works well for me, but I use the regular orange flavored, not the no-calorie artificial sugar one that they also make---that's a bad one for me.Metamucil may cause a little more bloating because it contains more fiber content, but over time, your body will adjust. Citrucel doesn't have as much fiber content per serving to it, so you may need more.But remember---lots of water with it. My Doc told me to drink 20 oz. of water along with the 8 oz. used with mixing the Metamucil; and.......6 to 8 glasses of water more, per day besides. Water is key. Veggies are a real good source of the kind of fiber you need, too. I stay away from most fruits---too gassey and little "action", but dried prunes are a good natural laxative if I need it. Otherwise, it's good 'ol Milk of Magnesia----I don't even use the full dosage recommended, but it works when I have to use it---which is infrequent now that I take Metamucil daily.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

I started citrucell 1 week ago today. I am now feeling a tad bit of a problem going. I feel very plugged up today and yesterday and just can't seem to go. I think I took too much citrucell with not enough water. I took a very small amount the first few days, and it relieved my c a little, then I upp-ed the dosage to a full scoop, and that is when i got constipated. Im with you on this! Let's figure out a solution!


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

Feisty, citrucell gives me a headache too!


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

Question for Feisty---with all that water you take with the metamucil, (that's about 3.5 cups total with each dose), when do you take it, after meals, before meals, away from meals? I'd think if I took that much water with it and I had already eaten, I'd be so full I couldn't move...I'd probably take it on an empty stomach. Just wondering when you take it?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Cordy,I take one pre-measured packet of regular orange flavored metamucil in the evening----about 2 hours after supper. I mix it in 8 oz. of water. Then I follow that with two 10oz. glasses of water. If you find drinking that much water at once is just too much for you, drink just one 10 oz. glass of water and wait a little while and then drink another. I drink at least a total of 80 oz. of water in one days time---every day. I've been doing it now for about 6 years and it has made a huge difference. I now crave water. It has made my skin softer and healthier. You need a lot of water to flush the toxins and waste out of your body---everyone does. I find that by taking the Metamucil in the evening, I will sometimes have a bowel movement yet that night and I will most certainly have at least one in the morning after I'm up and moving around.Citrucel does nothing for me. I need the Physillium that's in the Metamucil (by the way, it is plant origin fiber---so a good source for you). Some people find they need several doses a day, but for me, once is enough. Without it---I'm constipated for sure.Another thing I've found that helps give me the right kind of fiber, plus it's nourishing is Fortified Flax Seed (ground). I Tbsp. per day in the morning with my protein drink (which also contains good fiber). Sunflower seeds are good, too.Hope this helps.Karen


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

All of the bulking agents (citucel, metamucil, flax etc..) seem to give me horrible gas, and make me more C. All of these things are made from soluble fibre, which - and if it gets enough water will become slippery and thus aid with a BM. However, if it doesn't get enough water, it pretty much turns into glue and you end up more C than before. So drink a lot of water, and eventually it should work itself out. Otherwise try eating some prunes or taking MOM, or magnesium to draw in extra water.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

IK,Exactly! Thanks.


----------

